# 10 lbs memory



## glondor (Jun 10, 2011)

I ran a little experiment on 10 pounds of memory. All gold fingers. Close cut with the shear produced 12.9 oz fingers. Ended up with a .91 gram button. Does this seem right?


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 10, 2011)

I got pretty much the same numbers it seems ok to me.


----------



## glondor (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks Patnor. This result raises some questions.


----------



## Claudie (Jun 10, 2011)

Questions like "Wouldn't most of the gold be in the chips then?"


----------



## samuel-a (Jun 10, 2011)

Claudie said:


> Questions like "Wouldn't most of the gold be in the chips then?"




This is a known secret :mrgreen: 

I also think this figure is a bit low, look it up, there lot of info on RAM fingers yields.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 11, 2011)

Everyone knows that there is gold in them chips. 
I would say that more than on fingers. Fingers are plated. chips contain gold thread - super thin but still pure, not plated.


----------



## arthur kierski (Jun 11, 2011)

i did the memory chips processing for gold and obtained 1,1grams of gold per kilo of chips----got some silver also,but did not measure the quantity(small quantity)-------

if remember right ,it was 2,5 kilos of memory boards that had 1kilo of chips in them-----the fingers were stripped with a gold stripper without trimming it ,as it was not needed-----from the fingers, i obtained another 0,49grams of gold-----
so i got1,59grams of gold in 2,5kilos of memories---that is: 0,636 grams of gold per kilo of memories

The time i did that, i wrote a thread in the forum,but there was very little comentaries from members---the thread was written in types of scrap section-------by the way i got also 0,54grams of pd from the barren board smbs
regards 
Arthur


----------



## Sucho (Jun 11, 2011)

i have processed about 200 grams of RAM chips time ago. yield was a surprise for me because it was visible and quite nice coloured. i didnt weighted it, only added to Au powder beaker for purification. but i can say that it was about .2 grams.
i used my moms kitchen blender to blend the chips. the powder was extremely fine , like a powder for babys. my mom wasnt lucky, because the blenders beaker was scratched a lot and ruptured a little bit (it was plastic beaker).
i was inspirated by a part of "will it blend ?" series with iPhone :lol: Only i need is a metallic beaker :lol:


----------



## steyr223 (Oct 11, 2011)

didnt somebody do a contest with 7.5 lbs of memory and i believe
he only did the fingers

gave away a pentium pro

yeild was like 24. somthin grams

is this do to different manufacturers,dates made,types of memory,refiner's experience(sorry)
or a combnation

i would be interested in your process and compare it to the above


----------



## steyr223 (Oct 11, 2011)

opps sorry i read b4 i look at the date of the thread

so if anyone ....i still am interested why the huge difference in yeilds

thx


----------



## kuma (Oct 11, 2011)

steyr223 said:


> opps sorry i read b4 i look at the date of the thread
> 
> so if anyone ....i still am interested why the huge difference in yeilds
> 
> thx



Hi , how are things ? Hope your well!
I'm a noob so please bear with me!
What I think I can tell you is that different processes , ran by different people with different skill levels , coupled with different RAM manufactured by different companies , and at different times , is likley to give different yields.
All the best and kind regards ,
Chris


----------



## goldenchild (Oct 11, 2011)

I averaged 2 grams per pound of closely cut fingers when I used to process them. So I also think the yeild is a bit on the low side.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 11, 2011)

Hello Mike.Haven't heard from you in a while,are you ok?Give me a call if you get some free time.I still have everything from before,and more now.



glondor said:


> I ran a little experiment on 10 pounds of memory. All gold fingers. Close cut with the shear produced 12.9 oz fingers. Ended up with a .91 gram button. Does this seem right?


Several years back,Steve did a lot of calculations on memory finger yields.This should help http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=493&p=4248&hilit=memory+yield#p4248


----------

